# oriental shorthair



## kleiko (Feb 11, 2013)

Greetings

Yesterday I was the worried owner of two oriental shorthair cats. Today I am the devastated owner of just one oriental shorthair cat; one of my cats could not sustain himself with Chronic Kidney Disease. 

Wusthof was a fantastic cat; he loved to play string leaping up into the air to catch the string in his mouth. He enjoyed sitting at the window, talking to the birds outside. He was sometimes unnerving when he was always staring at me from across the room. And whenever I returned from work, he was always waiting for me at the door. 

I will miss him sorely. As will Henckels, his full brother. 

Unfortunately, Wusthof's passing presents a difficulty for Henckels, but I think that topic is more appropriate for a different forum...


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I know how painful this is. Please take good care of yourself and Henckels.

Mylita


----------

